# 951 M oder L



## BruchsalBiker (23. Januar 2011)

So habe mich nun endlich entschieden. Nun hätte ich von euch gerne noch ein Tip zur Größe. M oder L. Bin 187cm groß. Fahre aktuell ein Session in L. Tendiere aber zum M Rahmen.


----------



## Crak (23. Januar 2011)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ohne frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruchsalBiker (23. Januar 2011)

da bist du dir wohl ganz sicher. so eindeutig wie du das schreibst


----------



## Crak (23. Januar 2011)

so ist es. Ich bin 1,84 und das 951 in M ist mir vieeeeeel zu klein


----------



## BruchsalBiker (23. Januar 2011)

ok das ist natürlich ein argument. bist du eher ein racer oder mehr der springer?


----------



## Monster666 (23. Januar 2011)

ich versteh die endlosen "welche grösse" diskussionen echt nicht, man geh doch mal zu deinem Händler, der soll bei Shocker nachfragen obs möglich ist ein Testbike zu kriegen, dann kannst du Probefahren.... 

ansonsten definitiv kein LARGE!
das Session in L ist ja mega klein (für n L)..

Achja: Ob jetzt Racer oder Jumper, am ende kommts draufan wie du dich auf dem Bike wohlfühlst 

noch was: vergleich doch mal die Geodaten.....


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Januar 2011)

abxehn davon, dass es die frage schon mehrmals gab und man mit ein wenig suchen auch hätte finden können.
large.
m bei 184 ist "genzwertig" und muss gefallen.


----------



## hacke242 (23. Januar 2011)

si. geht nur in large bei deiner größe.


----------



## Steve.. (23. Januar 2011)

kauf das net! das bricht ja am laufenden band auseinander.....


----------



## Monster666 (23. Januar 2011)

Steve.. schrieb:


> kauf das net! das bricht ja am laufenden band auseinander.....


mal ernsthaft, hast du bei deinem Post überhaupt nachgedacht?
1. gibts das FRO gar nicht mehr und
2. ist der CRC Frame anders als die für die Normalsterblichen.


----------



## Steve.. (23. Januar 2011)

aha


zeig mal her,weil den 951 wollte ich mir kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (23. Januar 2011)

ahaaa darum postet man gebrochene Rahmen


----------



## Steve.. (23. Januar 2011)

nunja, ich kenne nicht den unterschied zwischen dem 951 fro? oder crc ?...

und mich haben die bilder überzeugt den frame nicht zukaufen..

jetzt klär mich bitte auch mal auf, damit ich war kaufen kann^^


----------



## Monster666 (23. Januar 2011)

zum CRC: schau doch mal dein gepostetes Bild an, genau bitte. 
951 FRO und 951 nicht FRO: anderer Rohrsatz, anderer Hauptrahmen und anderer Hinterbau (ohne G3)!


----------



## BruchsalBiker (24. Januar 2011)

die frage die ich mir stelle ist, wie muss ich fahren damit das passiert. aktuell fahre ich ein session 88 das bricht ja angeblich auch ständig. da ich keine 5m drops und mehr mache sehe ich da nicht wirklich einen bruch auf mich zukommen.


----------



## fox-ranger (24. Januar 2011)

ich bin das 10er 951 den ganzen sommer- herbst gefahren grans montana, bellwald und morgins... hatte auch immer angst nach diesen bilder... das einzige wo ich vollbracht habe war ne beule am unterrohr... nun habe ich ein 951 11er bestellt. das bike ist einfach nur geil zum fahren...
bin 178cm 90kg Medium
ich denke ein L 951 11" passt. 
aber am besten probe sitzen wenn du noch nie ein 951 gefahren bist..


----------



## geosnow (24. Januar 2011)

wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen, wie die gebrochen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (24. Januar 2011)

issja auch ein ganz neues thema und bis zum heutigen tage noch in keinem forum erklärt/diskutiert worden


----------



## bikeburnz (1. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar L


----------



## BruchsalBiker (2. Februar 2011)

so hab mir jetzt ein 951 fro in m bestellt mein händler meinte das wäre optimal. werde dann ja sehen ob es passt. wenn nicht muss ich es eben wieder verkaufen.


----------

